# My 30's era Chestlite



## pwrwagn (Oct 25, 2014)

It currently sports an LED off Ebay. 

It still has the rust it originally had, etc. 

But, it's in relatively decent condition. 







As far as I can tell on my monitor, the color in the photo is quite accurate.


----------



## twin63 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice find. It looks like it's in good shape for a vintage light. Thanks for sharing...I had never seen one of those.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 26, 2014)

very cool


----------

